# Suggestion: Ro water filter



## ajayashish (Jun 7, 2012)

Hi guys, 
Need an urgent help. 

I am planning to buy a new Ro water filter in Bangalore. I have 4 options and would like to hear from you all abt which one to buy

1. *Aquaguard Total Enhance - Cost 13990* - heard a lot of their bad after sales but it is the once which we have been using in Kolkata for almost 8-9 yrs. 

2.* Kent Grand plus - cost 15000* - Saw the demo and am fine with it except for the bad look (but look is not what i m concerned)

3. *Zero-b Emerald - cost 15900* - Heard abt the company ION EXchange as to be the best for manufacturing filters and membrane. The sales rep was knowledgeable and service as said by many is good too. 

4. *Pureit Marvella RO - Cost 13500 -* Nice sale rep. Assured nice after sales service as it is near by to my residence. This is the only sales rep who actually bought the equipment for demo and kept the piece with me so that I can show it to my wife for reference otherwise he can collect it back in 2 days. 


Now I am confused and need your suggestion.


----------



## theserpent (Jun 7, 2012)

Just buy a good water purifier from Eureka .RO is useless trust me there are many people who say water looses its taste


----------



## ajayashish (Jun 7, 2012)

Ro is necessary for me as the water TDS is more than 600. RO helps in reducing excess desolved solids...


----------



## amohit (Jun 7, 2012)

ajayashish said:


> Ro is necessary for me as the water TDS is more than 600. RO helps in reducing excess desolved solids...




TDS is not at all harmful for human body. The problem is what those impurities are. For this get the water tested in lab. Search on google to find out what can and cannot be filtered by regular filters and then make a decision to buy either RO or regular filter. 

I did a research a few months back and found out Zero B to be pretty good. 2nd number eureka Fobes.

Regards,
Mohit


----------



## ajayashish (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks Mohit. Zero B is also somthing which I am preffering. Will wait for other members to comment.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm currently using Aqua Guard pROtect+, since i had been using their "Aquaguard Classic" for ~8-9years.
it needs cleaning, every 15days (storage chamber), with a liquid supplied by Eureka.
havent had any kind of problem with it, now its ~1.5years old, the service personnel comes whenever called for regular service (filter cleaning/replacement).
so, Eureka forbes is my suggestion, if not this, then Zero-B.
the sales ex. are retarded noobs, they dont have knowledge of their products 
i bought the filter based on online reviews & my past exp. with eureka, but these fools almost lost a sale that day.


----------



## ajayashish (Jun 8, 2012)

Just talked to a Zero-b guy and he is ready to sell Zero-B emerald model for 14500. He quoted 15990 for the same. 

He said I will get 3 services in one yr for free and then i can do a AMC for 750 per year where they can come and clean all the filters. Changing all the filters in 2-3 yrs time will cost me around 3k. 

Other sales rep said no service required for 2-3 yrs time.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 8, 2012)

service is a must, since the filter will get clogged over time, so opt for AMC too.


----------



## ajayashish (Jun 8, 2012)

AMC is option is only available with Zero B and Aquaguard. I already had tough time with AG as i made a payment and they never came for installation and i had to stop the check. 

Zero B AMC only covers their technician coming every 3 months and no part replacement or filter replacement. 

Still, after talking with Pureit guy i felt confident as he was very knowledgeable and knew everything abt the product.


----------

